# Happy Veterans Day 2013



## puritanize (Apr 16, 2013)

Happy Veterans Day

THANKS to all who have served and are still serving... We owe our Freedom to you.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Well said. We owe them more than we could *ever* re-pay.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

urednecku said:


> Well said. We owe them more than we could *ever* re-pay.


Times 2.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

Veterans, thank you for your service to this country. Still the greatest nation on the planet because of folks like you!


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

As with the above. Thank you to all veterans. Have a Great Veterans Day


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes!!! Agree!! Flag waving proudly on front of my house!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Thank You to all the Veterans.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Another thank you to all Veterans . . . and apologies for letting your hard work and sacrifices go in the direction they are going. Veterans have done their job, as citizens we've failed.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'd like to say a big thanks to all the Veterans.

A special thanks to my late Father and his two brothers that were in Europe during WWII and his other brother that was in the Pacific, he and another guy actually manned the generators the night the A-Bombs took off for Japan. My Dad was in Austria, Switzerland and Germany. One Uncle was a Medic and help liberate one of the concentration camps but would never talk about what he saw except directly to his brothers. Amazingly they all came home with only minor injuries, one Uncle got his leg smashed between two Jeeps but came out ok. Another special thanks to my Uncles on my late Mothers side that served in the Korean War. Only one of all these great men are still with us here on earth today and man does he hate cold weather as nearly froze to death in Korea.

Also I'd like say a big thanks to our extended family son, he lived with us for some time and calls me Dad, that just got transferred to Fort Carson last week from Bragg after a tour in Iraq and Afghanistan. He's a Sergeant now and doing really well. He called me one night after after being getting back from a patrol in Iraq and told me, "it was either him or me and between him and the other guy was a mounted 50 cal." and well he did what he had to do. I told him, "son you made the right decision and try not to let it bother you". Most of the time he was in those armored bomb sweeping vehicles. We are very proud of him and his accomplishments.


----------

